#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Buitenspeakers ijsbaan

## Jorrit

Hallo,

Onze ijsvereniging heeft afgelopen jaar een financieel opstekertje gehad, en wil nu graag een geluidssysteem hebben hangen.
Het gaat om een buiten-schaatsbaan dat gebruikt wordt zodra er ijs licht, en dus de rest van het jaar gewoon hangt.
het gaat om ong 75 x 50 m. maar niet de hele ijsbaan hoeft versterkt te worden.
Alles moet er nog komen. Speakers, versterker een microfoon en een klein mengpaneeltje. Ook de microfoon, mengpaneel en versterker moeten minimaal 2 maanden rustig in een vochtig hokje kunnen staan. We willen het liefst rond de 200 +- kwijt zijn, maar mag evt. oplopen tot 300.

Graag zou ik jullie mening hierover horen. 

Groeten,

Jorrit

----------


## showband

koop een megafoon en hou je I-pod ervoor.  voor dat geld kun je al niet eens iets huren.....

----------


## sjig

Vochtig hokje? Dan heb je het al gauw over de wat betere spullen  :Wink: 

Met dit budget ga je niet echt ver komen. Voor die prijs heb je een mengtafeltje en een mic...

----------


## Jorrit

> koop een megafoon en hou je I-pod ervoor.  voor dat geld kun je al niet eens iets huren.....



volgens mij begrijp je het verkeerd. 

mijn gedachte was 4x http://www.conrad.nl/ce/nl/product/3...07102&ref=list

een versterkt mengpaneeltje er tussen. paar kabels en klaar. hebben jullie dan ook nog andere oplossingen?

----------


## sjig

4x is al te weinig. En die dingen hebben niet eens iets van specs dus dat gaat hem niet worden.

En die dingen zijn 4 ohm. Je zult dan een amp moeten hebben die 2 ohm aankan. Die vind je zeker niet binnen dat budget  :Wink: 

Kortom, je budget moet flink omhoog.  :Wink:

----------


## Jorrit

heb jij dan ook een goeie oplossing? los van het budget? dan kan ik dat in ieder geval overleggen

----------


## mrVazil

los van eender wat is dit nog steeds een forum van een licht en geluid winkel, en is het wel zo netjes om niet naar de concurrentie te linken

----------


## Jorrit

> los van eender wat is dit nog steeds een forum van een licht en geluid winkel, en is het wel zo netjes om niet naar de concurrentie te linken



bericht verwijderd. vergeten.

----------


## sjig

Die skytec is inderdaad bagger. Heel veel ruis. Ik heb hem ook gehad. Echt 1 geniaal grote fantastische ramp. Ik had hem nog geen 5 seconden in de clip, en het was al voorbij... 

En haalt nog geen 30 watt op 4 ohm. En zal dus echt te snel gaan clippen, en eenmaal dat je het doorhebt is het over en uit.

Niet nemen dus!!


Ik zou dan eerder naar een behringer inuke kijken. Zijn toch wat degelijker. En halen eerder het vermogen dat opgegeven is  :Wink: 

En het gaat om 50*75m, maar er hoeft maar een deel te hoeven versterkt? Hoe moet ik dat voor me zien?

----------


## dexter

Dat spul kan echt niet in een vochtig hokje staan, en de luidsprekers kunnen no way tegen vocht en brandende zon. 
Voor jou eisen zijn echt specifieke dingen nodig en die vind je niet zo 123 op internet zonder juiste kennis van zaken.
Wat jij moet hebben is een compleet 100v systeem met hoorntjes, maar haal er een vakman bij anders krijg je het nooit goed.

----------


## Jorrit

wat denken jullie van deze opstelling dan?

4x http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-13...idspreker.aspx 2x 2 op een paal van 10m 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-13...t-80-watt.aspx

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-54...microfoon.aspx

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-10...-10-meter.aspx

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-68...-075-100m.aspx

----------


## NesCio01

Wat je vaak ziet en hoort  zijn all weather 100 V speakers
die in de lichtmasten zijn gemonteerd, per mast 1 speaker 
naar voren en 1 naar achteren gericht, 4 totaal?

All weather 100V speakers koop je bij J&H in de webshop!

maar dan heb je nog nodig:
- 100 volt versterker
- kleine mengtafel
- microfoon
- electrischkacheltje in het hok (€39,00 Lidl met thermosstaat)
- en speakerkabel naar de masten en omhoog.

Zoek de hardware hiervoor even op, op de webshop die bij dit
forum houdt, s.v.p. KLIK
en je weet wat je ongv. kwijt bent.

Ik hoop voor jullie dat het megahard gaat vriezen, dan heb je
veel ijspret met omzet in de koek en zoopie.........

grtz

Nes

----------


## Jorrit

> Wat je vaak ziet en hoort  zijn all weather 100 V speakers
> die in de lichtmasten zijn gemonteerd, per mast 1 speaker 
> naar voren en 1 naar achteren gericht, 4 totaal?
> 
> All weather 100V speakers koop je bij J&H in de webshop!
> 
> maar dan heb je nog nodig:
> - 100 volt versterker
> - kleine mengtafel
> ...



Net voor jouw bericht had ik al even op de j en h webshop gekeken. Eigenlijk een hele leuke webshop met veel producten!
Ben op dit uitgekomen. Ik denk dat een klein mengpaneeltje geneens hoeft, aangezien er in de beschrijving staat dat er een xlr ingang op de verzerker zit. Kan deze alleen niet terugvinden op de foto van de versterker... of zijn het die ingangen waar rubber(?) overheenzit? 
Dit is trouwens wel vors over het budget maar dan moeten we daarvoor nog maar even rond de tafel. 

ik zou graag willen horen wat je hier van vind.  

wat denken jullie van deze opstelling dan?

4x http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-13...idspreker.aspx 2x 2 op een paal van 10m 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-13...t-80-watt.aspx

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-54...microfoon.aspx

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-10...-10-meter.aspx

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-68...-075-100m.aspx

----------


## sjig

Kijk, dat setje lijkt er al meer op  :Wink: 
Al zou ik de kabel wel vervangen door iets wat meer voor buiten bedoeld is. Uit de specs te halen lees ik dat deze van -15 tot +75 graden te gebruiken zijn. 

Over de speakers. Je zou ook veel kleine speakers kunnen ophangen als deze. Je kan je vermogen dan beter verspreiden en zo hoor je het overal even hard. En niet dat je voor de speakers knettergek wordt en achteraan gewoon niets hoort! Wel even een juiste versterker erbij kopen  :Wink: 

Dat rubber is gewoon een xlr ingang hoor, maar dan een combi van xlr en 6,5 mm jack  :Wink:

----------


## Jorrit

> Kijk, dat setje lijkt er al meer op 
> Al zou ik de kabel wel vervangen door iets wat meer voor buiten bedoeld is. Uit de specs te halen lees ik dat deze van -15 tot +75 graden te gebruiken zijn. 
> 
> Over de speakers. Je zou ook veel kleine speakers kunnen ophangen als deze. Je kan je vermogen dan beter verspreiden en zo hoor je het overal even hard. En niet dat je voor de speakers knettergek wordt en achteraan gewoon niets hoort! Wel even een juiste versterker erbij kopen 
> 
> Dat rubber is gewoon een xlr ingang hoor, maar dan een combi van xlr en 6,5 mm jack



even een beter afbeelding opgezocht van de versterker en was toen duidelijk dat het inderdaad een combi was. 
Misschien is het dan inderdaad beter om misschien 6 van zulke http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-16...-100-volt.aspx speakers op te hangen. dat met die -15 tot +75 zal wel meevallen. De kabel zal hooguit wat krimpen maar blijft wel geleiden lijkt me. 
Zit dan nog wel met een vraagje, waar sluit ik mijn speakers op aan. op de foto van de achterkant word ik niet echt wijzer. kan ik daar wel 6 speakers op aansluiten? Of heb ik dan een hele andere versterker nodig?

----------


## RenéE

Een 100V mengversterker (100V versterker met zeer eenvoudige mixer ingebouwd) trek je met een beetje mazzel nog wel vrij goedkoop ergens weg. Ze worden wel eens vervangen in installaties (terwijl ze technisch nog prima zijn) en je komt ze ook wel eens op marktplaats tegen. Dan heb je 'm dus niet compleet met ingebouwde cd speler en tuner, maar wel een stuk goedkoper en met een beetje geluk wat minder krap in vermogen.

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> Zit dan nog wel met een vraagje, waar sluit ik mijn speakers op aan. op de foto van de achterkant word ik niet echt wijzer. kan ik daar wel 6 speakers op aansluiten? Of heb ik dan een hele andere versterker nodig?



100 Volt speakers sluit je allemaal parallel aan op één versterker-uitgang. Je kunt in feite een kabel leggen van de versterker naar de eerste speaker en vandaaruit doorlussen naar de volgende. Aftakken mag ook, het is maar net wat het beste uitkomt.

----------


## Jorrit

> 100 Volt speakers sluit je allemaal parallel aan op één versterker-uitgang. Je kunt in feite een kabel leggen van de versterker naar de eerste speaker en vandaaruit doorlussen naar de volgende. Aftakken mag ook, het is maar net wat het beste uitkomt.



Bedankt! Wat is een slimme manier van aftakken dan? of zijn er ook gewoon splittertjes te krijgen?

----------


## Jorrit

> Een 100V mengversterker (100V versterker met zeer eenvoudige mixer ingebouwd) trek je met een beetje mazzel nog wel vrij goedkoop ergens weg. Ze worden wel eens vervangen in installaties (terwijl ze technisch nog prima zijn) en je komt ze ook wel eens op marktplaats tegen. Dan heb je 'm dus niet compleet met ingebouwde cd speler en tuner, maar wel een stuk goedkoper en met een beetje geluk wat minder krap in vermogen.



Heb je dan een type waar ik even op kan googelen? Zie onder mengversterker 100v maar 1tje staan en die is maar 60w...

----------


## Jorrit

als ik nou ipv. die andere versterker deze doe: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-13...n-30-watt.aspx scheelt ons 120,-. Voor een kleine ijsclub als ons best veel. En aangzien ik er dan die 30w speakertjes bijkoop zal ik ze nooit kunnen overbelasten... had toch liever een 40/50w versterker gehad rond dezelfde prijs. Iemand op of aanmerkingen? We hebben inmiddels trouwens ook besloten om dan de versterker elk jaar opnieuw in het hokje neer te zetten. vind 'ie misschien toch wat leuker  :Big Grin:

----------


## dexter

Je moet het vermogen van alle speakertjes bij elkaar optellen en je versterker moet dat vermogen kunnen leveren.
Ga je een versterker kopen die minder vermogen geeft dan de luidsprekers vragen, gaat de versterker eraan in een 100v systeem.

----------


## Jorrit

> Je moet het vermogen van alle speakertjes bij elkaar optellen en je versterker moet dat vermogen kunnen leveren.
> Ga je een versterker kopen die minder vermogen geeft dan de luidsprekers vragen, gaat de versterker eraan in een 100v systeem.



gaat die luidspreker dan niet gewoon minder vermogen leveren? jij zegt dus dat als ik 6x 30w speakertjes wil aansluiten moet ik een 180w versterker hebben?

----------


## Superfly

Jorrit,

Het mooie van 100v systemen is dat je de speakers zoals al gezegt parrallel kan door lussen, maar een bij komstigheid is dat je de vermogens moet optellen.
Wat Dexter zeg klopt inderdaad, als je dus 4 speakers van elk 30 watt wil aansturen zul je dus om veilig te spelen een 120W versterker nodig hebben.
Ik neem aan dat je de speaker vast wil hangen in je lichtmasten?
Staan je lichtmasten om de ijsbaan heen of in het midden? en hoeveel heb je er?


Marcel.

----------


## Jorrit

> Jorrit,
> 
> Het mooie van 100v systemen is dat je de speakers zoals al gezegt parrallel kan door lussen, maar een bij komstigheid is dat je de vermogens moet optellen.
> Als je dus 4 speakers van elk 30 watt wil aansturen zul je dus om veilig te spelen een 120W versterker nodig hebben.
> Ik neem al dat je de speaker vast wil hangen in je lichtmasten?
> Staan je lichtmasten om de ijsbaan heen of in het midden? en hoeveel heb je er?
> 
> 
> Marcel.



er staan 3 lichtmasten verdeelt in het midden. daar moeten nog 6  speakers a 30w aan komen te hangen, per 2 in de lichtmast.

----------


## Carl

Dakannie!
Je moet de vermogens van alle 100V. speakers optellen en het getal wat je dan krijgt is het minimale vermogen van je versterker. (dus voor 8 speakers van 25W/100V is een versterker nodig van meer dan 200W.)
Ik weet dat het raar klinkt, maar het is toch echt zo. Dit geldt alleen voor 100V. installatie, dus nooit voor laagOhmig. (ook voor 70V.en 50V. maar dat kom je in NL eigenlijk niet tegen)

----------


## sjig

100v heeft wel nog een groot voordeel. Je kan een bepaalde zone / speaker gewoon harder laten produceren zonder daar iets als een nieuwe versterker voor te kopen. 
Op elke speaker zit een transformator waarop je kunt kiezen hoeveel watt ze in gebruik nemen  :Wink: 

Hier staat nog wat meer uitgebreide informatie over 100 volt  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

en, geheel niet onbelangrijk : de kabelweerstand (die bij lange overbruggingen bij laag-ohmig echt gaat meespelen) is bij 100V niet zo belangrijk. 
Kortom : goeie TOA op de kop tikken,  500 meter rol 2x2,5 halen, en gaan met de banaan.

----------


## Jorrit

Even voor de duidelijkheid:

Als ik dus 6 100v 30w speakers op veilig op vol vermogen wil laten draaien, heb ik een versterker nodig van min. 180w. 
en in mijn 100v systeem kan ik gewoon parallel schakelen (doorlussen), of aftakken.

----------


## moderator

Moet je wel een 100V versterker gebruiken, anders ben je nog niet lekker op weg!

----------


## MusicXtra

Misschien handig om jezelf eens te verdiepen in de werking van een 100 Volt systeem.
Hoeven wij niet alles voor te kauwen en snap jij waar je mee bezig bent.
Deze http://www.popschoolmaastricht.nl/co...0v_systeem.php link geeft een aardige uitleg.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Moet je wel een 100V versterker gebruiken, anders ben je nog niet lekker op weg!



of je hangt een 100V trafo acther een normale eindbak... ( heb zo menig crown microtech naar tevredenheid zien snorren..)

Maar inderdaad, een cursusje 100V voor beginners moet hier ergens op het forum al wel staan..

----------


## sjig

> Misschien handig om jezelf eens te verdiepen in de werking van een 100 Volt systeem.
> Hoeven wij niet alles voor te kauwen en snap jij waar je mee bezig bent.
> Deze http://www.popschoolmaastricht.nl/co...0v_systeem.php link geeft een aardige uitleg.



Ja, precies de link die ik ook gaf  :Wink:

----------

